

Technology firm owner shares $27M to employees after sale - neuro_sys
http://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/turkish-technology-firm-boss-distributes-27-million-to-employees-after-sale.aspx?pageID=238&nID=85951&NewsCatID=345

======
neuro_sys
Similar stories where company owners are being generous and/or equal to their
employees are becoming not too remotely uncommon.

Not long ago something similar had happened:
[http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/americas/seattle-
ceo...](http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/americas/seattle-ceo-dan-
price-cuts-own-salary-by-90-to-pay-every-worker-at-least-70000-10177261.html)

